# Alutech Fanes EN Limited Team Edition Wartezimmer



## visualex (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo allerseits,

um das Warten bis Mitte April etwas geselliger zu gestalten, erÃ¶ffne ich hier mal das Fanes Enduro Limited Team Edition Wartezimmer.

Bei 1,83m und 88 SL habe ich GrÃ¶Ãe L bestellt.

FÃ¼r Archivzwecke hier die Ausstattungsliste:

Farbe: Schwarz Shot Pen Eloxiert / Rot Pulverbeschichtet
GrÃ¶Ãen: XS, S, M, L, XL
Gabel: Manitou Mattoc Pro, 27.5â³, 160mm, 15mm TA
Steuersatz: Tange ZS225 Tapered, schwarz eloxal
DÃ¤mpfer: Manitou McLeod Air, 215x63mm
Vorbau: Answer Rove AM, 60mm, schwarz
Lenker: Answer ProTaper 780DH, schwarz
Griffe: Ergon GA1 EVO Schraubgriffe
Sattelklemme: Aluminium Inbus, schwarz
SattelstÃ¼tze: RockShox Reverb Stealth (S: 125mm; M-XL: 150mm)
Sattel: Ergon SM30 Comp, CroMo-Streben
Schalthebel: Sram X01 Trigger, 11-fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X01 11-fach
KettenfÃ¼hrung: e*thirteen XCX+ Guide, schwarz
Kurbelsatz: e*thirteen TRSr 1Ã11, 32ZÃ¤hne, 170mm, schwarz/rot
Innenlager: e*thirteen 73mm BSA
Kette: Sram PC 1170, 11-fach
Kassette: Sram XG 1195 10-42 ZÃ¤hne, 11-fach
Bremsen: Shimano XT BR-M785, 200/180mm SM-RT86 Rotoren
LaufrÃ¤der: Sun RinglÃ© Charger Pro SL 27,5â³
Bereifung: Schwalbe VR: Hans Dampf / HR: Rock Razor, SnakeSkin, 60-584 (27.5Ã2.40)
Gewicht: 13,75kg

Geometrie-PDF

Gruss
Alex


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich setz mich mal zu dir.
Hab mir um 0:01:55 Uhr ein Fanes in S bestellt und werde jetzt bis April vor Vorfreude zergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (6. Dezember 2013)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Hi, ich setz mich mal zu dir.
> Hab mir um 0:01:55 Uhr ein Fanes in S bestellt und werde jetzt bis April vor Vorfreude zergehen.



Mist, warst schneller ;-) 0:02:30 Uhr


----------



## Horrorhecker (6. Dezember 2013)

Ca 00:02. Aber die netten Herren von Alutech können ja sicher 3 Bikes an einem Tag montieren, da macht das ja nichts 

Was habt ihr als Schriftzug eingetragen?

Ich hab meinen Namen gewählt. Ist ein guter Diebstahlschutz


----------



## RedRaven (6. Dezember 2013)

Auf das das Wartezimmer sich füllt...
Bei mir wird der Forums-Nick der Schriftzug; Grösse ist XL
Bestellt hab ich erst um 6:08, hatte keine Lust auf einen eventuellen Mitternachts-Stau...


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte mir zwar ursprünglich etwas anderes überlegt aber mein Rahmen bekommt jetzt offiziell den Schriftzug "#001"
Wenn ich schon auf den Trails nicht schnell bin, dann wenigstens beim bestellen


----------



## visualex (6. Dezember 2013)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir zwar ursprünglich etwas anderes überlegt aber mein Rahmen bekommt jetzt offiziell den Schriftzug "#001"
> Wenn ich schon auf den Trails nicht schnell bin, dann wenigstens beim bestellen



Was meinst du mit offiziell? Hast du bei Alutech nachgefragt, ob du tatsächlich der erste warst. Hast Glück, dass ich eine abweichende Rechnungsadresse eintippen musste ;-)


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. Dezember 2013)

Das hat Jürgen mir von sich aus in der Bestellbestätigung geschrieben. An sich wäre es mir nicht wichtig gewesen aber eine limitierte Auflage verdient die Nummerierung =)


----------



## Horrorhecker (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen  so viel später habe ich auch nicht bestellt


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja, ich habe mich übrigens für S entschieden bei 172cm Körpergröße und 79cm Schritthöhe. In M war mir das Oberrohr einfach einen Tick zu lang.


----------



## Horrorhecker (6. Dezember 2013)

Doppelpost sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horrorhecker (6. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, ich habe M mit einer Körpergröße von 176 und einer SL von 80cm bestellt. Ich war mir auch nicht sicher welche Größe. Aber da ich mit dem Rad auch ein paar Kilometer schrubben werde hab ich mich fürs größere entschieden. Ich hoffe das passt...


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. Dezember 2013)

Mit 176 ist M genau richtig, gerade wenn deine Schritthöhe ähnlich ist wie meine.


----------



## Big-Hiter (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab ihr eigtl. jetzt alle schon ne Bestellbestätigung, ich warte immer noch


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (7. Dezember 2013)

Die Auftragsbestätigung habe ich noch nicht. Bestimmt kommt die Montag.


----------



## Horrorhecker (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mich nun auch für eine Nummerierung entschieden.

Ich habe doch tatsächlich das Fanes Nr. 007


----------



## Big-Hiter (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt mal ganz klassisch meinen Namen.    Aufträtsbestättigung ist gestern gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den Spruch "RIDE ON THE WILD SIDE" genomme. Ist quasi eine Mischung aus dem Title "Walk on the wild side" von Lou Reed und der ersten Zeile des Lieds "Sincere" von MJ Cole: "Let's take a ride on the wild side".

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob die Schwalbe Reifen an der LTD die "Super Gravity" Version sind? Ich versuche gerade eine Gewichtstabelle zu erstellen. Bei MTB-News stand 13,2kg, bei Alutech 13,75kg. Der Prototyp auf den Bildern ist ja nicht ganz so ausgestattet wie das finale Bike. Der Sattel und die Griffe sind andere und hinten kommt ein Rock Razor statt dem Hans Dampf drauf. Und der Lackierer scheint das ganze Bike statt nur die rote Farbe mit einem seidenmatten Lack versehen zu haben. Ein echtes Wiegen war also noch gar nicht möglich. Bei meiner groben Liste komme ich mit den "Super Gravity" Reifen auf ca. 13,7kg, die normalen SnakeSkin Versionen wiegen laut Schwalbe-Seite 520g weniger. Das Testbike in Winterberg mit 14,8kg fand ich schon fluffig, mit unter 14kg bleibt für meine Bedürfnisse sogar noch Platz für einen dickeren Dämpfer ;-)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand in Erfahrung bringen könne, wo und wie genau der individuelle Text auf das Oberrohr kommt?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (10. Dezember 2013)

Letzten Montag war ich für eine Probefahrt bei Alutech und Jürgen hat mich sehr nett und ausführlich beraten. Die interessanten Details sprudelten nur so aus ihm herraus.

Der Rahmenschriftzug kann wohl auch wieder entfernt werden um einen Gebrauchtverkauf zu vereinfachen. Wahrscheinlich ist er also nicht lackiert. Wo und wie er aufgebracht wird, weiß ich jedoch nicht.

Wer einen dickeren Dämpfer verbauen möchte, hat ab dem Frühjahr die Möglichkeit bei Alutech einen CCDB Air CS mit Tune für die Fanes 4.0 zu erwerben.

Außerdem hat er mir für die Leichtbaufanatiker einige Prototypen von Hinterbauteilen aus Carbon gezeigt. Die Druckstrebe ist ja bereits bekannt, Wippe und Kettenstrebe befinden sich in der Entwicklung.

Die Kombination aus Carbon Hinterbau und DB Air sollte ein leichtes, schluckfreudiges Bike mit einem sensiblen Hinterbau ergeben. Mal sehen was der Spaß kosten wird.


----------



## san.michi (10. Dezember 2013)

Na richtig cool wäre es, wenn es dann vielleicht vor der Auslieferung die Möglichkeit gäbe, den CCDB Air CS im Rahmen eines Upgrade ordern zu können!


----------



## visualex (11. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem CCDB Air CS hatte Jürgen mir auch erzählt. Ich denke, meine Fanes werde ich auch damit aufrüsten. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn der direkt verbaut wird, kann mir aber vorstellen, das die Montage an einen Dienstleister ausgelagert wird und der für diese Sonderlocke Aufpreis haben will. Der Sponsor Hayes würde das bestimmt auch nicht gerne sehen.

Naja, wie es auch kommt, einen Dämpfer aus- und wieder einbauen ist ja jetzt auch nicht so das Ding. Fest steht wohl, dass man den DB Air wie jetzt schon den Vivid Air für etwas billiger als im Einzelhandel zu seiner Fanes bekommt.


----------



## Horrorhecker (11. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal sollte man den McLeon checken. Vielleicht kann der ja auch was. Man spart auch immerhin ca. 270g an Gewicht.

Falls er nicht zufriedenstellend ist ist so ein CCDB Air Cs aber schon eine sehr feine Alternative.


----------



## san.michi (16. Dezember 2013)

Hat irgendwer von euch heute eine Rückmeldung bekommen zum Zahlungseingang und zur endgültigen Bestätigung des Auftrages?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Auftragsbestätigung habe ich letzten Montag bekommen und die Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs am Donnerstag. Hast du ohne Auftragsbestätitung überwiesen?


----------



## san.michi (16. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich nicht ohne Auftragsbestätigung, nein... War beruflich bis zum Wochenende unterwegs und habe dann erst überwiesen.


----------



## visualex (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab am Freitag überwiesen und heute eine Eingangsbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## san.michi (17. Dezember 2013)

So, Bestätigung ist eben gekommen! Jetzt heißt es: Warten, Warten,  Warten...

Hoffe, dass die Jungs von Bike components die Mattoc im Januar im Laden haben. Bin gespannt, was die zur Funktion sagen und das Ding live sehen erhöht sicherlich die Vorfreude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horrorhecker (14. Januar 2014)

Es dauert einfach noch viel zu lange 

Aber ich hätte da eine kleine Frage. Man kann ja laut Alutech Homepage für das Fanes Enduro auch die Fanes AM Carbon Sitzstrebe kaufen und einbauen. In wie fern verändert sich dabei die Geo, hat man mit dieser sozusagen das Fanes All-Mountain?

Cheers


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Januar 2014)

Nein, die Geo ändert sich nicht. Es entfältt nur die Radstandsverstellung, die Carbonstrebe fixiert den Radstand ungefähr auf mittlerer Position. Ach ja, und ein halbes Kilo entfällt auch;-)
gruß, basti


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (15. Januar 2014)

Die Carbonstreben für die v4 sind meines Wissens nach aber noch nicht fertig/verfügbar. Nach meiner Bestellung der LTE hab ich bei Jürgen angefragt ob man gleich die Carbonteile montieren könnte und er sagte die Teile wären noch nicht serienreif.


----------



## Shimon (15. Januar 2014)

Wird sich den was an den Carbonteilen ändern? Oder wird es neue Teile geben?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (11. Februar 2014)

Ungefähr Halbzeit und ich werde langsam echt kribbelig =)
Konnte eigentlich jemand weitere Infos zum McLeod auftreiben? Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass er langsam mal auf der Manitou Webseite auftaucht aber nach der Eurobike herscht immernoch Stille um den mysteriösen Dämpfer.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (21. März 2014)

Laut Jürgen wir der McLeod tatsächlich nicht rechtzeitig fertig und das Rad soll wohl stattdessen mit dem Swinger Expert ausgeliefert werden.
Das ist ja schon ein recht alter Dämpfer (von 2011 wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Würdet ihr ihn nehmen?


----------



## visualex (21. März 2014)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Laut Jürgen wir der McLeod tatsächlich nicht rechtzeitig fertig und das Rad soll wohl stattdessen mit dem Swinger Expert ausgeliefert werden.
> Das ist ja schon ein recht alter Dämpfer (von 2011 wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Würdet ihr ihn nehmen?



Den Swinger Air verbaut Alutech ja auch aktuell im Pudel. Schlecht kann der also nicht sein ;-) Den einzigen wirklichen Nachteil, den ich sehen würde, wäre das etwas höhere Gewicht. Mir persönlich ist's aber eher wurscht, da ich eh' vorhatte auf den Cane Creek Double Barrel Air aufzurüsten.

Hast du mir Jürgen telefoniert bzw. weißt du zufällig etwas genaueres zum Liefertermin?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2014)

Swinger Expert ist mein ich der Evolver, nur mit zölligen Buchsen. Also isx6 Dämpfung mit Hi/lo Druckstufe und Volumenversteller. Gibt auch noch einen mit Lockout. 

Wenn mein 222er Evolver ins Fanes gepasst hätte, würde ich den fahren. Sehr fluffig.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (21. März 2014)

Meine Überlegung war jetzt auch einen DB Air oder Vivid zu verbauen. Die Fragen sind halt, wie McLeod und Swinger im Vergleich zueinander abschneiden (was wohl noch niemand beantworten kann...) und was ein Upgrade auf DB Air/Vivid kosten dürfte.

/Edit: Zöllige Buchsen sollte man schon aus Prinzip nicht verbauen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horrorhecker (21. März 2014)

Oh ha, das sind mal unerfreuliche Neuigkeiten. Hab mich auf den Mcleod gefreut.

Ich fände eine Upgrademöglichkeit seitens Alutech sehr fair. Würde mir dann auch einen CCDB Air Cs ins Fanes bauen.


----------



## san.michi (22. März 2014)

Also wenn es tatsächlich der Fall sein sollte, dass der Mcleod nicht lieferbar sein sollte, fände ich eine Aufklärung der Kunden seitens Alutech angebracht! Eine Möglichkeit zum Upgrade fände ich dann auch fair - immerhin haben wir das Bike in einer anderen Konfiguration bestellt, als anscheinend tatsächlich lieferbar. Für den CCDB oder den Vivid würde ich dann gerne noch ein wenig Geld drauflegen, da ich den Swinger absolut nicht haben will.


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. März 2014)

Hat sich schon mal jemand an Alutech gewandt und eine offizielle Bestätigung bekommen dass das Fanes mit dem Swinger ausgeliefert wird und ob es evtl eine Upgrademöglichkeit gibt?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (24. März 2014)

Dass bei der Auslieferung der Swinger eingesetzt werden soll, hat mir Jürgen vor zwei Wochen in einer Mail geschrieben.
Da sagte er auch, dass ein Upgrade gegen Aufpreis grundsätzlich möglich ist. Über die Konditionen weiß ich leider noch nichts.


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. März 2014)

Na dann muss ich ihn wohl mal anschreiben. Der Swinger sagt mir leider auch nicht so zu. 

Ein CCDB Air wäre echt ne feine Sache.


----------



## visualex (24. März 2014)

Dann sind wir ja schon drei, die den CC DB Air wollen  Weiß eigentlich schon jemand etwas genaueres zum Liefertermin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frischensbub (24. März 2014)

Ist der Swinger so mies oder warum will den keiner? Ich hab mir das Fanes auch bestellt und frag mich ...was tun? Kommt halt auch bissl auf den Aufpreis an, aber was man so spärliches findet, soll der Swinger so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## visualex (25. März 2014)

Ich glaub, schlecht ist der nicht. Sonst würde Jürgen den nicht in den Pudel bauen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr mir eigentlich eine Fanes individuell aufbauen lassen wollen und da hatte ich den CC DB Air vorgesehen. Dann kam die Limited Edition, die bis auf Dämpfer, Gabel und Farbe ziemlich genau meinen ursprünglichen Wünschen entsprach und deutlich günstiger war. Der kleine McLeod wäre mir für den Park, Saalbach und PdS ein wenig zu zart und den CCDB zur LTD-Version dazu zu kaufen käme mich immer noch deutlich billiger als der individuelle Aufbau. Von daher war die Sache klar. Den McLeod hätte ich dann für den Winter und für einen Alpencross verbaut. Mit dem Swinger sieht das jetzt natürlich etwas anders aus. Der Unterschied zum CCDB ist da ja nicht mehr so gross. Gedanklich hatte meine Fanes halt von Anfang an den CCDB verbaut und von sowas wieder abzurücken ist halt schwer. ;-)


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (25. März 2014)

Am Swinger stört mich eigentlich nur, dass er ziemlich unbekannt ist und man keinen einzigen Testbericht findet. Er hat wohl eine bewährte Dämpfung ist einen großen Einstellbereich (extern!)
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Mail bezüglich des Aufpreises zum CCDBA CS und entscheide dann.

Hier ein Link zu einem der wenigen Threads über den Swinger:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/manitou-swinger-expert-air.502119/

Jürgen hat mir übrigens so nebenbei erzählt, dass es wohl zu Lieferverzögerungen bei Bremse/Schaltung kommt und wir uns, wenn wir unser Paket noch im April auspacken wollen, an den Mehrkosten für Express-Luftfracht beteiligen können


----------



## Horrorhecker (26. März 2014)

Ich hab eine Rückmeldung von Jürgen erhalten. Der Upgrade Preis für ein CCDBA CS würde bei 339€ liegen.

Das mit der Lieferverzögerung gefällt mir leider gar nicht. Ich sitze ja jetzt schon auf heißen Kohlen


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (26. März 2014)

Die Mail habe ich auch bekommen. Ob man günstiger dabei weg kommt, wenn man sich den Dämpfer selber besorgt (ca. 550€ in Deutschland, 450€ + Zoll aus den USA) ist fraglich. Man kann zwar sicherlich mehr als 211€ für einen neuen Swinger verlangen aber einen Abnehmer zu finden ist vielleicht nicht ganz einfach. Vor allem, wenn wir alle gleichzeitig verkaufen wollen XD


----------



## san.michi (26. März 2014)

Also 339€ finde ich als Aufpreis echt mal happig und ich denke, man muss nicht alles akzeptieren! Bis heute ist keine offizielle Rückmeldung an den Kunden raus gegangen und sicherlich mag man bei einer kleinen Firma hier und da mal ein Auge zudrücken, wenn es nicht ganz so professionell läuft! Aber wir haben im Dezember gezahlt und mit dem Geld konnte man auch entsprechend arbeiten. Da könnte man dem Kunden womöglich auch entsprechend entgegen kommen! Der Aufpreis entspricht schätzungsweise dem EK und da wird der Preis für den McLeod anscheinend nicht abgezogen!


----------



## Ganiscol (26. März 2014)

@san.michi hast du denn schon Kontakt mit Jü aufgenommen um die Sache in deinem Sinne zu regeln?


----------



## san.michi (26. März 2014)

@Ganiscol - da ja es ja am Jü liegt, die Kunden zu informieren, wenn das Rad in einer anderen Konfiguration ausgeliefert wird, warte ich bis dahin ab. Dann werde ich sicherlich versuchen, die Sache in meinem Sinne zu regeln! Da die Auslieferung für diesen Monat aber geplant war, könnte sicherlich eine offizielle Info kommen!,


----------



## MarcellKueppers (26. März 2014)

Leider ist der Jü auch abhängig von den Zulieferern.  Wird gerne vergessen in solchen Situationen. was  will man denn machen wenn der Lieferant sagt ist nicht. Sch.. Situation für alle. Andere Firmen sagen da einfach mal Pech gehabt. Willst du es haben dann warten ansonsten zurück treten. Ach ja sch... war schon ein geiles Angebot.


----------



## visualex (26. März 2014)

Also ich finde 339,- Euro auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen, das Alutech durch das Sponsoring von Manitou bestimmt recht günstig an den Manitou-Dämpfer gekommen wäre. Bei CCDB sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus. Und dann wissen wir nicht, wie denn der Produktionsworkflow ist. Falls Alutech die Räder bei einem Dienstleister montieren lässt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der solche Change Requests auch nicht umsonst macht.

Eine offizielle Mail wegen des Dämpfers wäre allerdings schon nett gewesen. 

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, 3339,- Euro für die LTD mit CCDB ist immer noch ein guter Preis. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

80€ Aufpreis damit Mitte Mai geliefert wird. Wer von euch wird es machen?


----------



## Piefke (28. März 2014)

80 € Aufpreis für einen Monat Verspätung, das finde ich heftig.


----------



## frischensbub (28. März 2014)

Ich hab das eher so verstanden, dass Mitte Mai das Lieferdatum bei normaler Abwicklung über Seefracht ist. In der Mail steht "werden am 02.04. fertig...wie geplant per Seefracht...Anfang Mai in Deutschland...Zusammenbau...Mitte-Ende Mai beim Kunden!"

Per Luftfracht sollte da schon noch der April als Lieferdatum stehen!


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

Laut Jürgen werden die ersten (per Luftfracht verschickten) Bikes ca. ab dem 8./9. Mai an uns versendet. Das passt mit der Aussage, dass die Seefracht Anfang Mai in Deutschland eintrifft nicht ganz zusammen.

Wie du schon sagst, sollte die Luftfracht eigentlich deutlich früher bearbeitet werden können. Ich muss Jürgen wohl noch mal mit einer Mail belästigen ;D


----------



## frischensbub (28. März 2014)

Meld dich hier mal bitte mit dem Ergebnis deiner Anfrage. Wenn das tatsächlich so ist, muss ich wohl auch die 80€ berappen. Ende Mai will ich mit dem Hobel in Urlaub


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

> fanes wird um den 20.4. in asien fertig
> -luftfracht triff bei uns ende april ein
> -seefracht um den 2o/23. mai bei uns ein…



Um bis Juni zu warten bin ich zu heiß drauf....

// UPDATE: Diese Termine beziehen sich auf die normale Fanes 4.0 und gelten nicht für die LTD. Die Daten aus der Rundmail sind korrekt.


----------



## frischensbub (28. März 2014)

In der offiziellen Mail von gestern steht 02. April fertig und Anfang Mai in D. per Schiff


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

2.4. ist korrekt. Den Beitrag oben habe ich korrigiert.


----------



## Horrorhecker (28. März 2014)

Also die Luftfracht werde ich auf jeden Fall in anspruch nehmen. Ich bin auch einfach zu heiß auf das Rad.

Nur ist jetzt die Frage ob ich den Fox Float CTD nehmen soll oder doch einen CCDB Air CS verbauen lassen soll..

Ich bin eigentlich kein großer Fox fan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (28. März 2014)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Laut Jürgen werden die ersten (per Luftfracht verschickten) Bikes ca. ab dem 8./9. Mai an uns versendet. Das passt mit der Aussage, dass die Seefracht Anfang Mai in Deutschland eintrifft nicht ganz zusammen.
> 
> Wie du schon sagst, sollte die Luftfracht eigentlich deutlich früher bearbeitet werden können. Ich muss Jürgen wohl noch mal mit einer Mail belästigen ;D



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass wir 80,- Euro zahlen können, damit die Räder "nur" 3 Wochen verspätet bei uns sind und nicht 7 Wochen. Hmmm, das ist aber nicht schön. Oder bezog sich der 8./9. Mai auch auf die normalen Fanes 4.0 Modelle?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

Ursprünglich geplant war die Auslieferung ab Mitte April.
Mit Luftfracht wird sie sich auf Anfang Mai verzögern, mit Seefracht auf Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.


----------



## visualex (28. März 2014)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Ursprünglich geplant war die Auslieferung ab Mitte April.
> Mit Luftfracht wird sie sich auf Anfang Mai verzögern, mit Seefracht auf Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.


Also bezieht sich dein Satz "Laut Jürgen werden die ersten (per Luftfracht verschickten) Bikes ca. ab dem 8./9. Mai an uns versendet." auf die LTD-Version und nicht auf die normalen Modelle? Ich versuche nur herauszufinden wie lange die einzelnen Produktionsschritte sind. Wenn man vom 2.4. ausgeht würde das Verschicken mit Luftfracht, das Montieren und das Verschicken an uns gut fünf Wochen dauern. Klingt erstmal ganz schön viel. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann dauert Seefracht 4 Wochen länger. 4 Wochen Wartezeit sind mir keine 80 Euro wert. 4 Monate schon eher. Werd also wohl die Seefracht abwarten.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

Ja, es scheint, dass die Seefracht ca. einen Monat länger braucht.
Wie lange die Montage dauert kann ich absolut nicht einschätzen. Der Versandtermin hängt natürlich auch noch davon ab, wie oft der Speditör pro Woche abholt.


----------



## Horrorhecker (28. März 2014)

Ich bin verwirrt. Auf meine Nachfrage ob er sich nicht im Datum vertan hat und den 8/9.4 meint hat er gemeint ja April.

Also sollten die Bikes am 8/9.4 ausgeliefert werden.

Außerdem wird ein Fox Float CTD Kashima anstatt des McLeod's bzw des Swinger Experts verbaut.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

April? Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.
Bei dem Fox Dämpfer fühlen sich 339€ für den CCDBA CS noch etwas teurer an. Allerdings wird der im Einkauf auch erheblich mehr kosten und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass "wir" mit dem CCDBA "eure" Fox Float finanzieren.
Leider passt Kashima überhaupt nicht zu schwarz/rot, sonst würde ich Fox vielleicht doch noch mal eine Chance geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (28. März 2014)

Wenn am 8./9. April die Luftfracht-Versionen an uns verschcikt werden, dann wäre der Zeitraum für Luftfracht zu Alutech und Aufbau der Räder gerade mal eine Woche. Das ist nicht viel. Wäre interessant zu wissen wie viele Räder überhaupt bestellt wurden. Wenn das stimmt und die Seefracht vier Wochen länger dauert, wäre eine Lieferung Mitte Mai ja tatsächlich realistisch. Fänd ich gut ;-)

Ich vermute, dass die 339,- Euro für den CCDB als Upgrade zum Swinger kalkuliert waren. Da finde ich den Aufreis in Ordnung. Als Aufpreis zum Fox Float CTD finde ich ihn auch ein bisschen hoch. Weiss jemand welcher Float genau verbaut wird? Ich habe gerade mal flüchtig im Intenret gesucht. Da liegen der Fox und der CCDB preislich ja ungefähr auf dem selben Niveau.

Die Fanes mit CCDB im April statt mit Fox im Mai kostet also 429,- Euro. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

ich tippe mal auf den hier:
http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=shocks&p=99102&ref=filter


----------



## visualex (28. März 2014)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf den hier:
> http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=shocks&p=99102&ref=filter


Mit Remote? Könnte auch der sein: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...just-Boost-Valve-Daempfer-XV-Modell-2014.html


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

Stimmt, wahrscheinlich ists der Trail Adjust.


----------



## Horrorhecker (31. März 2014)

Also ich habe noch mal nachgefragt...

Am 12.4 sollen die Luftfracht Bikes ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Horrorhecker (3. April 2014)

Hat noch jemand von euch die Luftfracht in Anspruch genommen? 

Bei mir sind es jetzt noch 9 Tage bis das bike ausgeliefert werden soll. Mal schauen ob das alles so glatt geht


----------



## visualex (3. April 2014)

Ich hab mir die 80 € gespart. Die Seefracht soll in der ersten Mai Woche bei Alutech ankommen. Ich bin noch voller Hoffnung, dass das Rad rechtzeitig zu meinem Wochenendtripp in den Pfälzer-Wald da ist.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (3. April 2014)

Ich wollte nicht noch länger warten und hab mich für die Luftfracht entschieden.

@Horrorhecker: Hast du etwa schon einen offiziellen Auslieferungstermin?


----------



## Horrorhecker (3. April 2014)

@KonaTheBavarian ich hatte bei Jürgen noch mal nachgefragt wann genau die Luftfracht ausgeliefert werden soll und er meinte sie wollen am 12.04 damit beginnen. Ein offizieller Auslieferungstermin ist das aber nicht.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (3. April 2014)

Immerhin. Dann kann ich mein Kona ja langsam mal in den Bike Markt stellen. Hat jemand Interesse an einem Operator?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (6. April 2014)

Es dauert bei mir zwar noch ca. 5 Wochen, aber Pedale sind schon mal da:


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (6. April 2014)

Da mach ich doch gleich mit =)
Meine Pedale liegen schon seit Januar bereit und werden regelmäßig gestreichelt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. April 2014)

Gute Wahl Jungs, 

die Escape fahre ich jetzt auch schon fast 1 1/2 Jahre am Fanes, machen bis jetzt alles klaglos mit.
Und bei den F20 bin ich auch schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen mir die mal anzuschaffen und zu probieren.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (12. April 2014)

Hat in den letzten Tagen jemand mit Jürgen gesprochen?
Sind sie schon fleißig am aufbauen oder ist die Luftfracht noch nicht da?


----------



## the.menace (12. April 2014)

Laut der News von gestern Abend auf der Facebookseite von Alutech gehen die Parts nächste Woche auf die Reise.



> Good news! LTD Rahmen gerade frisch eingetroffen! Ab heute werden die Rahmen montiert und die Parts zum Aufbau gehen nächste Woche in den Flieger und dann zu uns… Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (12. April 2014)

> Good news! LTD Rahmen gerade frisch eingetroffen! Ab heute werden die Rahmen montiert und die Parts zum Aufbau gehen nächste Woche in den Flieger und dann zu uns… Schönes Wochenende!


Sollten die Teile nicht am 2.4. verschickt werden?


----------



## Horrorhecker (12. April 2014)

Jürgen hatte mir vorgestern geschrieben das es irgendwie Probleme mit Shimano gibt. Aber mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht =(


----------



## dirk75 (13. April 2014)

Reihe mich mal kurz hier mit in die Runde ein, warte auf mein Fanes 4.0 seit ende Januar (1.offizieller Liefertermin) verschob sich dann auf Februar----- dann April ----dann (hura,hura) Mai  !!!  Hab mit dem Jürgen geschrieben und von den Lte sind welche seit 12.4. da.
Am 18.4. sollen wohl 4.0 (schwarz elox.) in Asien fertig werden und dann per Seefracht hierher schippern.
Da hab ich ja noch ein bisschen Zeit um meine aktuelle Schnappatmung wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen.
Allen die schneller eins haben --- viel spaß auf`m Trail.


----------



## Horrorhecker (15. April 2014)

Hat nochmal jemand was über die Auslieferung der Luftfracht Bikes gehört? Wenn Luftfracht und Seefracht dann mit einer Woche unterschied ausgeliefert werden wäre das ja etwas sinnlos gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (15. April 2014)

Laut Jürgen, Luftfracht Ende April und die Seefracht Ende Mai.


----------



## M8184 (19. April 2014)

Neues von der Front, wenn man von den xt bremsen auf die x0 Trail wechselt kommt das Bike nächste Woche. Ansonsten erst die woche drauf da shimano Lieferprobleme hat. Ich hab das mal gemacht die x0 Trail scheint ja auch ganz gut zu sein 


Edit: Luftfracht vorausgesetzt natürlich!


----------



## RedRaven (21. April 2014)

So, Jungens...
mal 'n kurzes Fazit der ersten Ausfahrt:
Die Fanes ist ein un-glaub-lich-es Trail-Monster.
Ich konnte heute auf den HomeTrails alle Schlüsselstellen, die vorher nie geklappt haben ohne P in den Augen flüssig durchfahren.
Watt fürn Ratt!
@Jü: DANKE! ,Top Konzept, Top Angebot,Top Umsetzung.
@alle anderen Wartenden:
- Die schwarze Mattoc beisst sich farblich überhaupt nicht mit dem Rahmen-Rot, wartet nicht auf die Rote,
- Die X0 Trail ist mindesten gleichwertig zur XT-Trail
- In meinem Fall habe ich mich für den Monarch Plus entschieden, goldrichtige Entscheidung.
Freut euch auf euer Hands-On, das wird richtig GUT!
RedRaven


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (21. April 2014)

Hast du sie selber abgeholt?


----------



## RedRaven (21. April 2014)

Japp, schon am Freitag Abend. Hat sich so ergeben...


----------



## visualex (21. April 2014)

@RedRaven Ja sowas ließt man doch gerne. Ich find auch, dem Rad steht die schwarze Gabel recht gut. Was sagst du denn zu den Reifen? Ich persönlich bin nach mehreren schlechten Erfahrungen mit Schwalbe-Reifen eher kritisch eingestellt und zumindest auf dem Papier sieht der Rock Razor nicht gerade nach einem Allroundtalent aus. Kannst du mal bitte schauen, welche Versionen genau verbaut sind. Und ganz wichtig: FOTOS! 

Edit: Hab gerade dein Foto im Galerie-Thread gesehen. Was ist denn da mit der Farbe passiert?  Welche Größe ist deine Fanes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horrorhecker (21. April 2014)

Jürgen war so nett und hat mir ein Bild von meiner Fanes geschickt.







Morgen wird es versandt


----------



## frischensbub (21. April 2014)

Du Glücklicher. Bei mir dauerts wohl noch ne Weile! Viel Spaß mit der 001 und lass mal hören wie sie sich so macht. Welche Größe hast du beim Rahmen gewählt?


----------



## RedRaven (21. April 2014)

@visualex:
Die Reifen sind tubeless und funktioneren völlig i.O. (ich bin auch kein Schwalbe-Fan; habe schon eine Maxxis-Kombo hier liegen, die hat aber noch Pause...)
Das Rot hat möglicherweise den Chip meiner Handy-Cam geblitzdingst... Das Rot ist sehr deutliches Rot...
PS: Größe ist XL


----------



## visualex (21. April 2014)

Waren deine Reifen tubeless aufgebaut? Ich hatte damals bei der Bestellung nachgefragt und da hieß es, die kommen mit Schlauch. Welche Maxxis hast du dir denn geholt?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (22. April 2014)

Auf den Fotos enttäuscht mich das Rot ziemlich. Im Gegensatz zu den alten Bildern passt es nicht wirklich zur Farbe der Mattoc. Von daher ist es wohl nicht verkehrt mit der schwarzen Gabel.
Hoffentlich sieht es in natura besser aus.


----------



## RedRaven (22. April 2014)

Ja, meine Räder sind als TL aufgebaut, warum weiss ich nicht.
Die Maxxis-Kombi wird dann HighRoller2 in 2,4 am VR und Ardent in 2,25 am HR, aber solange ich mich nicht über die Schwalbes geärgert habe, bleiben sie dran (wobei für mich streng genommen schon die Namen einen Wechselgrund darstellen; derartig alberne Produktbezeichnungen entstehen sicherlich "spontan"...)


----------



## Ganiscol (22. April 2014)

Schwarzer Edding


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (22. April 2014)

Mit Schwalbe habe ich bisher eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Am HT habe ich seit Jahren Nobby Nics drauf, am DH Bike Muddy Marry und bei Bedarf Dirty Dan. Der Grip ist um Welten besser als bei den 2.5er Minion/High Roller, die ursprünglich drauf waren.


----------



## hasardeur (23. April 2014)

Habe gerade mal Euren Thread gelesen. Wenn noch jemand mit dem Gedanken spielen sollte, auf den Fox Dämpfer zu wechseln....laßt es besser. Ich habe nach knapp 2 Jahren Vivid Air vorübergehend einen Fox Float in meiner Fanes. Was soll ich sagen, ein ganz anderes Bike, nur leider viel schlechter. Also wenn Ihr nicht auf den Manitou warten wollt und den Aufpreis zum CCDBA nicht zahlen wollt, nehmt den Monarch+ oder noch besser, den Vivid Air, wenn verfügbar.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (23. April 2014)

Die XT Bremsen sind heute angekommen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (23. April 2014)

Klingt gut. Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem passenden Freilauf auch rechtzeitig. Meins soll Ende KW 19 verschickt werden. Dann käme es rechtzeitig zu meinem Enduro-Wochenende in der Pfalz eine Woche später. Hoffen wir das Beste ;-)


----------



## visualex (24. April 2014)

@Horrorhecker oder jemanden andreres, der schon seine Fanes LTD hat: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Gewicht aus? Kommt es mit der offiziellen Angabe von 13,75kg hin?


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. April 2014)

Meins soll morgen ankommen. Falls es das wirklich tut lasse ich euch natürlich sofort das Gewicht wissen.

Was hat es denn genau mit dem Freilauf auf sich? Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. =/


----------



## visualex (24. April 2014)

Sun Ringle hat den falschen, also einen nicht X01-kompatiblen Freilauf geschickt, schrieb Jürgen in einer Mail letzte Woche.


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. April 2014)

Und was ist dann auf meinem Rad montiert? 

Naja ich sitze immer noch vorm Fenster und warte auf den DHL Wagen. Laut Tracking soll er zwischen 8:30 und 11:30 kommen.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (24. April 2014)

Zwei Freiläufe hatte Jürgen noch da, vier werden noch von Sun Ringlé Deutschland geliefert. Der Rest kommt dann irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen......


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. April 2014)

Ui dann hab ich ja Glück gehabt.

Aber DHL hat das Rad leider heute nicht geliefert. 
Ich hoffe mal das es morgen kommt.


----------



## M8184 (24. April 2014)

Das mit dem Versand blickt eh keiner, laut AT wurde meins am Dienstag verschickt, und heute ist es 50km weiter im Startpaketzentrum.


----------



## Horrorhecker (24. April 2014)

Auch in Neumünster?

Da steht meins laut Tracking auch noch aber heute morgen stand Vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum 24.04.2014 8:30 - 11:30 dort.

Hab mich schon gewundert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (25. April 2014)

Yeaha, sie geht heute noch raus:


----------



## M8184 (25. April 2014)

Meins ist heute angekommen   Ist in der Sennes Galerie zu sehen


----------



## Horrorhecker (25. April 2014)

Meins ist auch heute gekommen!

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut, ich muss nur noch den CCDBA CS etwas feintunen.

Das Gewicht liegt mit CCDBA CS und Tubeless Bereifung bei 13,59 kg


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (1. Mai 2014)

Sie ist da  (seit Dienstag)





Die Gabel scheint randvoll zu sein. Es tritt noch ziemlich viel Öl aus, so viel, dass es sogar am Casting runter läuft. Wenn es sich nicht legt muss ich wohl mal die Dichtungen checken.

An der Vorderbremse (XT) musste ich auch noch mit Unterlegscheiben nachbessern. Im Originalzustand wurde von der Scheibe nur ein kleiner Teil verwendet.





PS: Bei der ersten ruhigen Ausfahrt über Feldwege hat mit die Tourentauglichkeit ungemein überrascht. Die Fanes steht meinem 12kg Hardtail in nichts nach Oo


----------



## frischensbub (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es so langsam auch daran geht die Schiffsfrachtbikes aufzubauen. Mit ein wenig Glück hab ich das Radl dann Ende Mai wenns in den urlaub gehen soll.


----------



## visualex (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dann gehen die Bikes wohl Mitte nächster Woche raus. Ik freu mir   Aber es wird wohl nicht bis Donnerstag ankommen, mein Enduro-Wochenende in der Pfalz muss ich dann wohl leider mit meinem schweren Freerider machen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (13. Mai 2014)

Laut Jürgen ist die Bremse korrekt montiert. Naja, ich weiß nicht...
Habs erst mal mit einer provisorisch zurechtgeflexten Unterlegscheibe gefixt (hatte nur zu große) und werd mir dann wohl selber die passenden Unterlegscheiben besorgen.


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Mai 2014)

Welcher Bremssatteladapter ist denn verbaut? An die Mattoc passt der Hope Model H +23mm recht gut für 203mm Scheiben.

Shimanos müssen ja unterlegt werden. Auch brauchen die die Ausgleichspfännchen unterm Schraubenkopf weil der nicht plan aufliegt. Und dann ist gerne mal die Standardschraube etwas arg kurz...


----------



## visualex (14. Mai 2014)

Habe gerade die Versandtbestätigung bekommen. Wie lange hat bei euch die Lieferung gedauert?


----------



## the.menace (14. Mai 2014)

Bei meiner Teibun war es ein Tag. Dank DHL-Trackingnummer solltest du da aber immer up2date sein... Ich würde aber mal meinen, dass da spätestens am Freitag der arme DHL-Bote mit dem kleinen Paket vor deiner Tür steht.


----------



## visualex (14. Mai 2014)

Na super. Am Freitag habe ich Urlaub und bin auf einem 3-tägigen Enduro-Trip im Pfälzer Wald. Grrrr. Bei Sperrgut durch die halbe Republik rechne ich mal mit Montag.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (15. Mai 2014)

Meins ging an einem Freitag raus und kam Dienstag an.



Ganiscol schrieb:


> Welcher Bremssatteladapter ist denn verbaut? An die Mattoc passt der Hope Model H +23mm recht gut für 203mm Scheiben.
> 
> Shimanos müssen ja unterlegt werden. Auch brauchen die die Ausgleichspfännchen unterm Schraubenkopf weil der nicht plan aufliegt. Und dann ist gerne mal die Standardschraube etwas arg kurz...



Der verwendete Adapter ist der SM-MA-F180P/P2. Eigentlich gedacht ist er für PM 160mm auf 180mm passt aber auch für 180 auf 203. Allerdings braucht man dann Distanzscheiben und genau die waren nicht verbaut. Stattdessen wurden die "Ausgleichspfännchen" unter dem Bremssattel montiert. Damit kam die Bremse dann zu hoch.


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Mai 2014)

Hab ich mir gedacht. Ist im Mattoc Thread auch immer wieder mal eine Frage die gestellt wird. Die +20mm der Shimano Adapter reichen einfach nicht bei der Mattoc. Muss mindestens +23mm sein, also beispielsweise der Hope H. Oder eben unschöne Scheibenstapel und Pfännchen unter die Köpfe.

Kannst dem Jü ja mal den Tipp für die Zukunft geben.


----------



## frischensbub (15. Mai 2014)

Versandbestätigung....endlich!


----------



## frischensbub (18. Mai 2014)

Tada, sogar mit roter Gabel kams bei mir an!


----------



## frischensbub (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen mal noch ne Frage,

war bei euch im Lieferumfang diese Set für die Mattoc dabei? Also ich meine das Set it den Spacern... Warscheinlich gehört das aber bei OEM nicht zum Lieferumfang oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (20. Mai 2014)

Meine Fanes ist gestern endlich angekommen, Foto hab ich noch nicht geschafft.

Spacer für die Mattoc waren da keine bei.

Was haben die XT-Bremser denn mit ihrer Befestigung vorne gemacht. Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle Unterlegscheiben, die ich hier zur Hand hatte, zwischen Adapter und Sattel gesteckt und diese konvex/konkaven Dinger zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf (wo sie ja laut Anleitung hingehören). So sitzt der Sattel wenigstens einigermaßen richtig, aber so 100%ig passt das irgendwie nicht. Gibt es noch andere Lösungen als den Formular-Adapter für ca. 20€ zu besorgen?

Wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit der Kettenlinie aus? Wenn ich rückwärts kurbel, fällt die Kette hinten vom großen Ritzel runter. Und die Kette schleift innen an der Kettenführung. Wenn ich auf das kleinste Ritzel schalte, dann ist nach außen noch ein bisschen Platz zwischen Kette und Kettenführung. Zwischen Kurbel und Innenlager ist ein Spacer verbaut (zwei weitere waren im Karton beigepackt). Ich habe jetzt noch nicht angefangen rumzubasteln, aber ich glaub die Kettenführung lässt sich nicht weiter Richtung Sitzrohr bringen. Sprich ohne oder mit einem kleineren Spacer würde wohl der Schräglauf nicht so stark sein und besser zum großen Ritzel passen, aber dann schleift es übelst an der Kettenführung. Hmm, irgendwie ist da was komisch. Wie sieht das denn bei euch aus?


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Mai 2014)

visualex schrieb:


> Was haben die XT-Bremser denn mit ihrer Befestigung vorne gemacht. Ich hab mal auf die Schnelle Unterlegscheiben, die ich hier zur Hand hatte, zwischen Adapter und Sattel gesteckt und diese konvex/konkaven Dinger zwischen Sattel und Schraubenkopf (wo sie ja laut Anleitung hingehören). So sitzt der Sattel wenigstens einigermaßen richtig, aber so 100%ig passt das irgendwie nicht. Gibt es noch andere Lösungen als den Formular-Adapter für ca. 20€ zu besorgen?


 
Z.B. der Hope H für ca. 17-irgendwas. Wer diese horrenden Ausgaben für ein verschleissfreies Teil scheut, muss wohl die Bastellösung nehmen...


----------



## san.michi (21. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich schon davon ausgegangen, ein fahrtüchtiges Fahrrad bestellt zu haben, an dem ich nicht mehr irgend ein Zusatzteil verbauen muss. Das hat wohl weniger mit Geiz zu tun... Wer würde denn ein Auto fahren wollen, das neu keine funktionstüchtigen Bremsen hat oder sich nicht in den 3. Gang schalten lässt??? Ich denke, das Bike sollte zu 100% fahrtauglich ausgeliefert werden!


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Mai 2014)

@san.michi du musst gar nichts verbauen wenn dich die Unterlegscheiben nicht stören. Ich sag doch, gebt dem Jü feedback und den Hinweis das es auch passende Adapter für die Mattoc gibt - das wissen offensichtlich nur die wenigsten.


----------



## frischensbub (21. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab einfach beim Adapter nun oben gar keine Unterlegscheiben mehr und unten vorm Adapter das unterlegscheibenähnliche Teil ohne Krümmung. Das passt soweit ganz gut und ich kann auch kein  Verkanten der Schraube festgestellt.

Das ein Rad natürlich 100% einsatzfähig sein sollte ist auch meine Meinung. Bei mir schleifts übrigens auch an der Kettenführung und ganz besonders im Wiegetritt. Ich musste auch alle Schrauben am Rad prüfen, da die Kettenführung fast abgefallen wäre, die Zugstufenschraube an der Mattoc war total lose, die Bremsen nicht fest, der Vorbau locker... Ich hatte fast Bammel was vergessen zu haben vor der ersten Fahrt.

Über den Service von Alutech und das Fahrgefühl auf der fanes kann ich mich jedoch in keinster Weise beklagen.


----------



## Ganiscol (22. Mai 2014)

Hast die Schlampereien denn beanstanded? Wenn keiner motzt, wird die Endkontrolle irgendwann ganz abgeschafft.


----------



## frischensbub (22. Mai 2014)

Sollte ich mal tun...ja


----------



## visualex (22. Mai 2014)

So, habe den Formular Adapter besorgt und nun scheint es mit der Bremse zu passen.

Neues Problem. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man denn die E13 Kurbel ab bekommt? Die Schraube auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite ist raus und den APS Ring hab ich per Hand gelöst. Und nun? Sollte man jetzt den Arm abziehen können? Brauch ich einen Kurbelabzieher? Stehe da auf dem Schlauch und finde nichts im Netzt, was mir da weiter hilft.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (23. Mai 2014)

Brauchst einen Kurbelabzieher. Dann ganz einfach. Wenn du das Kettenblatt wechseln möchtest brauchst du bei der Race Kurbel aber noch das e13 Werkzeug zum lösen des Sicherungsrunges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djpose (23. Mai 2014)

auch Hallo - ich würde auch gerne die Scheibenbremsen-Bastelei loswerden. welcher Adapter ist es denn genau? "Formula Front Post Mount Adaptor" in 200mm würde ich mal vermuten, oder? 21,99 ist ne Frechheit und dass die Jungs von Alutech das mit nem Schwung blechscheiben hinbasteln finde ich nicht akzeptabel. werde ich aber auch noch mal dort anbringen. Das mit der Verzögerung, dem Dämpfer, den schwarzen Gabeln, okok, aber mit solchen Kleinigkeiten vermasseln sie es unnötig, finde ich.


----------



## visualex (23. Mai 2014)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Brauchst einen Kurbelabzieher. Dann ganz einfach. Wenn du das Kettenblatt wechseln möchtest brauchst du bei der Race Kurbel aber noch das e13 Werkzeug zum lösen des Sicherungsrunges.



War ja klar. Hoffe der Kurbelabzieher, den ich zuhause hab, passt. Mit E13 Werzeug meinst du das hier? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p38704_Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Lockring--Innenlager.html



djpose schrieb:


> auch Hallo - ich würde auch gerne die Scheibenbremsen-Bastelei loswerden. welcher Adapter ist es denn genau? "Formula Front Post Mount Adaptor" in 200mm würde ich mal vermuten, oder? 21,99 ist ne Frechheit und dass die Jungs von Alutech das mit nem Schwung blechscheiben hinbasteln finde ich nicht akzeptabel. werde ich aber auch noch mal dort anbringen. Das mit der Verzögerung, dem Dämpfer, den schwarzen Gabeln, okok, aber mit solchen Kleinigkeiten vermasseln sie es unnötig, finde ich.



Ich hab den HR 7'' Post Mount 203mm genommen: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23922_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-alle-Modelle.html


----------



## djpose (23. Mai 2014)

hallo visualx - danke für die Rückmeldung. Aber noch mal für mich laien zum mitschreiben. den HR 203 postmount fürs vorderrad mit einer 200er Scheibe? Ist das die Geheimwaffe? Ich hätte ja nun naiv nen VR adapter gesucht ... Wie kommt man denn auf sowas? ich schlach mal zu....


----------



## frischensbub (23. Mai 2014)

So, mal sehen was der Jürgen mit meinem Feedback anfangen kann.

Wenn ich das hier so mitlese scheint es ja bei der E13 Kubel gar net so einfach zu sein sie abzubekommen. Wie kann das denn heutzutage noch angehen. ich dachte seit den Zeiten meiner Holzfeller Kurbel wäre das ganz einfach ohne Abzieher hinzubekommen. Geht das also wieder los


----------



## MarcellKueppers (23. Mai 2014)

@visualex 
Jo das ist der Richtige. 

Kurbel ist gut brauchst den Schlüssel halt da es ein guiderring m kettenblatt ist und kein normaler Spiderarm. Dafür kannst du halt ein 28er Kettenblatt benutzen.


----------



## visualex (23. Mai 2014)

djpose schrieb:


> hallo visualx - danke für die Rückmeldung. Aber noch mal für mich laien zum mitschreiben. den HR 203 postmount fürs vorderrad mit einer 200er Scheibe? Ist das die Geheimwaffe? Ich hätte ja nun naiv nen VR adapter gesucht ... Wie kommt man denn auf sowas? ich schlach mal zu....



Die Scheibe hat ja 203mm. Mit einer 200er wäre es wahscheinlich mit dem Shimano-Adapter gegangen, da er ja eigentlich von 160mm auf 180mm erweitert. Sollte dann von 180 auf 200 auch gehen. scnc hat hier mal ein Foto von seinem Adapter gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mani...-und-erfahrungen.687345/page-30#post-11994792


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (23. Mai 2014)

Der Hope Adapter ist günstiger. 

http://r2-bike.com/Hope-Bremsscheibenadapter-Adapter-Modell-H-PM-183-mm?ac=Hope adap

und nicht von "Für 183mm Bremsscheibe" irritieren lassen. An der Mattoc ist ein 180 direct PM. Für eine 203mm Scheibe braucht man wie schon erwähnt einen Adapter der +23mm bringt.


----------



## visualex (25. Mai 2014)

So, Bremse passt, Kettenführung ist weg. Die Kette fällt jetzt beim Rückwärtstreten nicht mehr sofort vom grossen Ritzel. Die Kettenlinie stimmt aber glaube ich noch nicht. Werde wohl mal den Spacer unter dem Innenlager raus nehmen.


----------



## rsem (26. Mai 2014)

Ist das ein L?  Da würde mich das Gewicht interessieren.


----------



## djpose (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo noch mal, erst man danke für die schnellen Tipps wegen der Vorderradbremse, hoffe, ich kann auch bald Vollzug melden. Gibt es denn schon Erfahrungen wegen Setup von Gabel/Dämpfer? Ich bin ja beim Austauschdämpfer FOX Float CTD Kashima geblieben und fand beim ersten Rumrollen alles noch unglaublich schwammig, hing voll im SAG etc. Da muss man natürlich erst noch mal richtig ran, aber gibt es denn schon erste Tipps zum Anfangen? Ich bin auf mit M und bei 1,75 mit 82 Kg unterwegs.


----------



## visualex (26. Mai 2014)

rsem schrieb:


> Ist das ein L?  Da würde mich das Gewicht interessieren.


Ja, ist ein L. Ohne Pedale und ohne Kettenführung liegt es laut meiner Kofferwaage bei 13,6 kg (mit Pedale 14kg). Für ein Rad mit Downhill-Dämpfer und ohne Carbon finde ich das sagenhaft.


----------



## san.michi (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

hab ein ziemliches Problem mit meiner Kettenlinie. Hab die E13 TRS abgeschraubt und wollte ein 28er Kettenblatt für den Urlaub montieren. Leider passt das absolut nicht mehr mit der Kettenlinie. Hab dann das 32er zurück verbaut und es schleift immer noch an der Kettenführung (was es vorher nicht tat!). Hat jemand eine Idee??? Über Antworten freue ich mich, da ich morgen in den Urlaub fahre!


----------



## MarcellKueppers (18. Juli 2014)

Kettenführung ist nicht für 28 Blatt gedacht. Ansonsten Kettenführung mal reinigen auf der Rückseite sind Rastpositionen wenn die schmutzig sind dann hast du einen leicht anderen Winkel und es schleift. So bei mir.


----------



## visualex (18. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat die Kettenführung von Anfang an geschliffen. Hab sie dann schon vor der ersten Fahrt abgemacht. Bis jetzt ist mir die Kette kein mal runtergefallen, auch im Bikepark nicht.


----------

